
An Update on AMD Processor Security 1/11/2018 - conductor
https://www.amd.com/en/corporate/speculative%2Dexecution
======
weinzierl
The gist is:

Google Project Zero Variant 1 (Bounds Check Bypass or Spectre) can be
contained with an operating system patch.

Google Project Zero Variant 2 (Branch Target Injection or Spectre): it's
complicated.

Google Project Zero Variant 3 (Rogue Data Cache Load or Meltdown) is not
applicable to AMD processors.

All of this does not apply to AMD GPUs as they don't use speculative
execution.

Further down they say about Variant 2:

> Differences in AMD architecture mean there is a near zero risk of
> exploitation of this variant. Vulnerability to Variant 2 has not been
> demonstrated on AMD processors to date.

